# Anyone ever use Chemi-Pure Elite for Diatoms/Brown Algae?



## blazer (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello everyone, Just wondering if anyone has used chemi-pure elite for brown algae in a heavily planted tank? Did anyone find it useful negative/positive results? Does it take out the beneficial CO2 injected? Thanks, Blazer


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Chemi is no good for a planted. It removes ferts. Use purigen.


----------

